# 1965 Convertible Door Reveal ????



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I need to find new door reveals for my 65' convertible. Unfortunately I damaged my drivers side when removing for paint. I cannot seem to find anything for a 65, but see 66+. (Nothing on AMES or OPGI)

Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

I have a nice pair ...they came with a bunch of 65 stuff ....
could you send me the length of yours .... ?

I had a couple 66 67 trim in with 65 stuff I bought ... so I need a length from someone

I am a 68 69 guy so nothing to compare to here .... thanks

I will get mine out of the shed tomorrow and measure them also

Scott


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a nice pair ...they came with a bunch of 65 stuff ....
> could you send me the length of yours .... ?
> ...


Scott - The trim piece measures almost 45". I can send a picture as well if you'd like. Thanks !

Chris


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*trim*

I dont know what year these are ....

I didnt mark em

they have a little recessed area about 2" in on one end .. a notch you might say .....

and they taper from 1.5" to 1" on top ...estimate ...

I have 2 taped together so the pistures are ugly

I will cut em apart and snap a few more pics later tonite I am kinda in a jurry to leave for dinner date

if they sound right or somebody knows chime in please

Scott


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I dont know what year these are ....
> 
> I didnt mark em
> 
> ...


Scott - I don't believe those match what was on my car, but might work....(I am assuming what was on my car was correct.) I'd LOVE more guidance / feedback from others with 65 convertibles....

Here is my passenger molding for reference.

Chris


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

*window reveals*

Be sure to get the trim reveals for a convertible. Pretty sure they are polished stainless vs the aluminum ones on the hardtops and coupes.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

mine must be 66 67 then

the die cut openings or pattern on the inside lip doesnt seem to be the same as yours

Scott


----------

